# Discounts on tons of tackle



## russ010 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey guys, been a while since I've been able to get on, but I still lurk around when I get the chance. While I'm at it, I've got a few deals set up through my sponsors to where you can get 20% off a lot of items - Kistler Rods, Quantum Reels, Strike King, Gary Yamamoto, Roboworm, Live Target, McCoy Lines and even stuff for you crappie guys too. This is through Sport Fishing Ventures Unlimited (SFVU). I've been with them a little over a year, and I talk to the Founder very often and have even had the opportunity to have some custom made Yamamoto Hula Grubs made up in colors I thought would work well (and they have).. and, this is the ONLY place to get these color combinations.

For these items, go to https://sfvu.com/shop/FOMdiscount.htm and fill out the information. The only piece you need to make sure you fill out correctly is the following:
Fishers of Men Information
* Member of which FOM Division? *Bass Anglers of North Georgia*
* Your FOM Director's Last Name: *Edwards*


Now for another discount... I've just joined the Pro Staff with Picasso Lures, and they've given me a link to share that will give 20% off of their online prices. Some of you may know TruTungsten went out of business, and with that, so did their tungsten weights. Well, much to my happiness, Picasso bought the entire process for making these weights, and they are now distributed under the Picasso brand name. They have some awesome shakey heads - round and football, and both are tungsten - big difference in sizes. My favorite is the Shake-E Football. They are coming out with their "old" spinnerbaits in January, so if you used to use them - they're coming back.

Here's the link, and use the promo code "20off2011" for 20% discount - https://www.picassooutdoors.com/?Click=55


----------



## russ010 (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't know if anybody's looked at this stuff, but here are just a few of the things that are available. To figure out what your price would be, take the MSRP shown, and take 20% off.











Notice the color of these jigs... you can't get them anywhere else but through this website.. a few of the combinations are my designs - and they work


----------

